# Gym attire



## Dolfan84 (May 26, 2011)

The workout music thread got me thinking. What do you guys wear to the gym. Do you show off the muscle? Personally I usually wear gym shorts and a tshirt or athletic top. Ocasionally I'll wear a cut off t.


----------



## minimal (May 26, 2011)

My workout attire is pretty casual....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 26, 2011)

I wear training pants and a sweat shirt in winter and baggy shorts and t shirts in summer. I buy the cheapest shit I can usually find at Walmart that fits and get my t shirts for 5 for $10-12 at a surplus store. I do own some nicer stuff, but never wear it to the gym.


----------



## WendysBaconator (May 26, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> The workout music thread got me thinking. What do you guys wear to the gym. Do you show off the muscle? Personally I usually wear gym shorts and a tshirt or athletic top. Ocasionally I'll wear a cut off t.


 
Baggy sweater, basketball shorts & boots ... lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 26, 2011)

minimal said:


> My workout attire is pretty casual....




Exactly What I wear!  Lmao


----------



## x~factor (May 26, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> What do you guys wear to the gym. Do you show off the muscle?



I do wear something to show off my muscle... not for others though (I could care less what the other idiots are doing or thinking there), its for my own. I like to see the muscles I'm working on in the mirror to get that all important mind-muscle connection. A tank top usually does the trick. I will wear an oversize t-shirt when doing legs though, with basketball shorts.


----------



## Diesel618 (May 26, 2011)

I have a ton of cut off t shirts from my hooping days so I wear those with a wifebeater underneath a lot or I have a couple Jordan t-shirts I wear and a couple under armour shirts (loose ones not the skin tight kind). Always gotta wear jordan shorts or sweatpants though.


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 26, 2011)

Sweat pants or gym shorts with a t-shirt and a tank under it.

Shoe wise I wear asics


----------



## Mr.BIG (May 26, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I wear training pants and a sweat shirt in winter and baggy shorts and t shirts in summer. I buy the cheapest shit I can usually find at Walmart that fits and get my t shirts for 5 for $10-12 at a surplus store. I do own some nicer stuff, but never wear it to the gym.


 
Same here!


----------



## Mooksman (May 26, 2011)

shorts tee running shoes


----------



## hawkcmc (May 26, 2011)

I work out naked..


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 26, 2011)

Either free supp tshirts or old black tshirts and older athletic shorts.  It's cool, they go down to the knee.


----------



## cdan19 (May 26, 2011)

hooded sweatshirts and sweatpants year round regardless of temp. Gotta have a good sweat on, keeps my old ass joints warm. Don't care what the colors or logos as long as it fits loose.


----------



## justhav2p (May 26, 2011)

I wear everything that planet fitness banneds.


----------



## GMO (May 27, 2011)

Shorts and tanks or T-shirts during the summer,

Track pants and T-shirts during the winter...


----------



## ItsAParadox (May 27, 2011)

Tapout warm-ups that I bought 2 years ago (before it was a trend here, bought them for 20CAD$) and wife beaters I get (5 for 40$)


----------



## BigBird (May 27, 2011)

First half of cycle I wear oversized t-shirt.  Second half after I've had serious gains, I bust out the tanktop - wifebeater sometimes - to look at my accomplishments in the mirror and see what areas need improvement and extra focus.  I sweat wayyyyyy too much on gear to consider wearing a hoodie or long sleeve shirt of any kind.  I would overheat and pass out in 4 minutes.  

And at PF, I get looks from people who are wondering how I transformed from A to Z.  Haha, I love it.


----------



## NJRiot (May 27, 2011)

i usually just wear whatever dirty panties my girl wore the night before.. man my ass looks great in her thongs!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I wear training pants and a sweat shirt in winter and baggy shorts and t shirts in summer. I buy the cheapest shit I can usually find at Walmart that fits and get my t shirts for 5 for $10-12 at a surplus store. I do own some nicer stuff, but never wear it to the gym.



Walmart...FTW 
Sweat pants & shirts during the fall/winter, shorts and shirts during the summer.


----------



## alphabolic (May 27, 2011)

sleeveless shirt and black addidas gym pants with the stripes going down.  dont know the fabric but its comfortable as hell.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> sleeveless shirt and black addidas gym pants with the stripes going down.  dont know the fabric but its comfortable as hell.



Have 4-5 pairs of those pants, love em. Comfortable as hell, wear em all the time.


----------



## blazeftp (May 27, 2011)

Boxers.
I workout at home so this is acceptable.
When i went to a gym it was shorts and t shirt,
I get really warm in those places without lifting a finger.


----------



## CG (May 27, 2011)

my fat ass migh break out the occasional long sleeve t in the winter, never pants. i can not work out in pants. i used to run outside in the winter in shorts.. 

when it gets warmer its t-shirt's and shorts. if its hot as hell its my cousin's old boston college basketball jersey or some sort of shirt with the arms ripped off. 
im not showing off, just trying to be sort of comfortable, and have a good ROM without a shirt pulling on me


----------



## SloppyJ (May 27, 2011)

I like my underarmor shirts, a few cut offs and random old ass tee's. Basketball shorts and asiacs.


----------



## Testoman98 (May 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I like my underarmor shirts


 
^^^Yep under armour loose gear t's and shorts. Got a few pairs of track pants I'll throw in the mix no matter the weather. Only thing I just can't wear is a hat, once I start sweating makes me itch like I got flees.


----------



## bulldogz (May 27, 2011)

winter = track pants and tees
summer = long shorts and tees
sneakers all year round


----------



## SloppyJ (May 27, 2011)

What's up with hats? I haven't figured that out. Seems like a lot of old school people wear hats. I did see some dipshit in a new era hat one day benching some 30lb dumbells.


----------



## Ravager (May 27, 2011)

Shorts and colored wife-beaters. Can't workout upperbody with anything over my shoulders.


----------



## GUNRACK (May 27, 2011)

There's a guy at my gym that still rocks the spandex shorts and a tank top, we all get a good laugh


----------



## heavylifting (May 27, 2011)

walmart pack of 1xl shirts and basketball shorts with some jordans or nikes rarely i wear a cut off if im feeling horny.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

I have a guy at my gym that wears Zubaz pants, sleeveless World Gym sweatshirt, fanny pack and wristbands and a headband. Always giving people pointers, weighs maybe 160, but he is there every day. Whatever, it's a family fitness gym. Lol


----------



## Diesel618 (May 27, 2011)

so nobody rocks the spandex tights that say gasp down the side? must not have any true hardcore iron addicts around here.


----------



## buddhaluv (May 28, 2011)

gucci shoes, ed hardy t-shirt & some white nike trackpants.
































lol js fk that noise, simple wifebeater, some converse shoes & sweatpants


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2011)

When working out at home....Im Barefoot in my undies. 

When at the gym.....basketball shorts, wifebeater, sneaks, baseball cap.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

T-shirts, basketball shorts and chuck taylors.  If i'm feeling frisky, and my shoulders are clear from breakouts I will wear old school y-back string tanks.  

I've collected quite a few from traveling between Florida, Vegas, etc.  I fucking love 'em!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I have a guy at my gym that wears Zubaz pants, sleeveless World Gym sweatshirt, fanny pack and wristbands and a headband. Always giving people pointers, weighs maybe 160, but he is there every day. Whatever, it's a family fitness gym. Lol


 
HAHA!  He gets an A for effort!


----------



## Culler (May 31, 2011)

Track pants & t-shirts all the way.  The odd time I'll go sleeveless if doing arms so I can see the definition I'm trying to work on, but only the odd time. Hate shorts, always have, usually grey or black joggers (superstore here in Canada has Joe, cheap and very comfortable).


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> HAHA! He gets an A for effort!


 
Yes he does, he at least shows up.


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

Brooks beasts, cutoff old t, shorts/track pants depending on the weather and a beatup old baseball cap to catch sweat. I usually take my old t-shirts from my gym and once the holes come under the sleeve, it gets cut off. I own the place so it's mandatory I wear my gym name so that I can be identified.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Brooks beasts, cutoff old t, shorts/track pants depending on the weather and a beatup old baseball cap to catch sweat. I usually take my old t-shirts from my gym and once the holes come under the sleeve, it gets cut off. I own the place so it's mandatory I wear my gym name so that I can be identified.


 
I never knew you owned a gym!


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I never knew you owned a gym!


Yup. 3 and a half years now, I also do the personal training. Best thing I ever did. The hours are long (13 to 15 hours a day), but I enjoy it and beats the crap out of teaching special ed gang members in high schools.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

Awesome, what part of Jersey is the gym?


----------



## BigBird (May 31, 2011)

I am thinking of snapping a pic on my camera phone of a guy with the traditional 80s-style curly blond haired mullet!! Business in the front, party in the rear style. I want to get this guy's autograph! He is the Mullet-Master (I, myself, would not leave the house with a hairdo like his) and he sports his mullet along with high-top sneakers, mid high white socks, short "umbro-style" shorts and a string tank top. And no, he's not built.  In fact, he's a stringbean with loose flabby spaghetti arms, concave chest and chicken legs but he sports his Mullet with pride.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I am thinking of snapping a pic on my camera phone of a guy with the traditional 80s-style curly blond haired mullet!! Business in the front, party in the rear style. I want to get this guy's autograph! He is the Mullet-Master (I, myself, would not leave the house with a hairdo like his) and he sports his mullet along with high-top sneakers, mid high white socks, short "umbro-style" shorts and a string tank top. And no, he's not built. In fact, he's a stringbean with loose flabby spaghetti arms, concave chest and chicken legs but he sports his Mullet with pride.


 
Stuck in the 80's.  HAHAHA please tell me they are not all white high tops?


----------



## BigBird (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Stuck in the 80's. HAHAHA please tell me they are not all white high tops?


 
THEY ARE!! Damn man, you're right - that puts it about 1985 or '86, eh? Sure as shit they are most definately all white high tops - reaaal high tops. LOL.  Next thing I have to find out is what he drives.  Maybe a Trans-Am?  IROC-Z?


----------



## juggernaut (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Awesome, what part of Jersey is the gym?



Tinton Falls.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

BigBird said:


> THEY ARE!! Damn man, you're right - that puts it about 1985 or '86, eh? Sure as shit they are most definately all white high tops - reaaal high tops. LOL. Next thing I have to find out is what he drives. Maybe a Trans-Am? IROC-Z?


 
It's gotta be an Iroc or a Monte Carlo. BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Supervette101 (May 31, 2011)

I've been threatening the boys at the gym that I was gonna wear some of my clothes from back in the day when I started lifting (mid 80's) I thought I might have it packed away somewhere but cant seem to find any of it. Would have like to seen their faces coming in looking like a member of VH. LOL gotta keep the kids laughing, that way they don't see me sneak up on them and blow by them size wise.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (May 31, 2011)

i go to gym right after work, i wear blue jean shorts a tank top and boots, i look like a redneck but outlift 90 pct of the guys there so nobody says anything to me, when i go on a saturday i wear track pants and a tank top, i look like a gym dude but am more comfortable in my work clothes


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

Supervette101 said:


> I've been threatening the boys at the gym that I was gonna wear some of my clothes from back in the day when I started lifting (mid 80's) I thought I might have it packed away somewhere but cant seem to find any of it. Would have like to seen their faces coming in looking like a member of VH. LOL gotta keep the kids laughing, that way they don't see me sneak up on them and blow by them size wise.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

god those fuckers are ugly


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> god those fuckers are ugly


 
Do you think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face while Jugg is wearing those bad boys?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Do you think anybody wants a roundhouse kick to the face while Jugg is wearing those bad boys?


----------



## Nadar (Jun 1, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> The workout music thread got me thinking. What do you guys wear to the gym. Do you show off the muscle?


 
Tank + Sweats.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 1, 2011)

YOU GUYS ALL SUCK !!!  i wear my fitted flat brim baseball hat to the side, a long as fuck white t with my rock-a-wear jeans sagging to the back of my knees, a brand new pair of white air force 1 nikes, a fake ass 36" gold chain and a big ass faced watch with fake diamonds in it.  you guys wish you looked as good as me !  lol !


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

I wear jordan basketball shorts with a regular tank or shirt and some js on my feet


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

I typically match... colors match colors... I won't go with colors mix-matched... even my shoes. My "usual" attire are various plain basketball jerseys (no teams - but stock Nike/Adidas)... along with shorts. Although on Leg day or back day I usually wear a baggy T- and shorts. The Sleeveless shirt doesn't work too well with doing squats or having bars on my shoulders or back.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> I typically match... colors match colors... I won't go with colors mix-matched... even my shoes. My "usual" attire are various plain basketball jerseys (no teams - but stock Nike/Adidas)... along with shorts. Although on Leg day or back day I usually wear a baggy T- and shorts. The Sleeveless shirt doesn't work too well with doing squats or having bars on my shoulders or back.


*Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD)*

Definition
By Mayo Clinic staff
Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) is an anxiety disorder characterized by unreasonable thoughts and fears (obsessions) that lead you to do repetitive behaviors (compulsions). With obsessive-compulsive disorder, you may realize that your obsessions aren't reasonable, and you may try to ignore them or stop them. But that only increases your distress and anxiety. Ultimately, you feel driven to perform compulsive acts in an effort to ease your stressful feelings.


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> *Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD)*
> 
> Definition
> By Mayo Clinic staff
> Obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) is an anxiety disorder characterized by unreasonable thoughts and fears (obsessions) that lead you to do repetitive behaviors (compulsions). With obsessive-compulsive disorder, you may realize that your obsessions aren't reasonable, and you may try to ignore them or stop them. But that only increases your distress and anxiety. Ultimately, you feel driven to perform compulsive acts in an effort to ease your stressful feelings.



ROFL.. a little bit of an over-reactive statement yeah? 

I have style and am quite arguably (losing argument for anyone else) the sexiest man alive... it is only natural that I would have cool kicks and gear to wear in the gym.

I choose to not look like a slob or a mix-matched baboon at the gym... and to look good. Doesn't make me any less functional. 

Come on, I'm sure you have your favorite gym clothes you like there big guy?


----------



## CG (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> ROFL.. a little bit of an over-reactive statement yeah?
> 
> I have style and am quite arguably (losing argument for anyone else) the sexiest man alive... it is only natural that I would have cool kicks and gear to wear in the gym.
> 
> ...



Lmao, welcome to IM 

I think this thread is more deserving of open chat...

Btw isn't the phrase "MISmatched"? Lol

GICH!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Lmao, welcome to IM
> 
> I think this thread is more deserving of open chat...
> 
> ...



It probably is... but I was using some hood-slang lingo... everything in the hood is re-mixed.


----------



## Supervette101 (Jun 1, 2011)

No man not the MC hammer pants. I'm talking about the spandex blue zebra print with sammy Hagar red wrestling shoes and home made tank top. LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> ROFL.. a little bit of an over-reactive statement yeah?
> 
> I have style and am quite arguably (losing argument for anyone else) the sexiest man alive... it is only natural that I would have cool kicks and gear to wear in the gym.
> 
> ...



I own a bunch of work shirts with my gym's name on it. That's all. I don't really need style when I'm training. I dont give a shit. 
As far as favorite clothes to wear to the gym? Whatever's clean and I throw in my bag for the day is all I need, plus my shorts and shoes.


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I own a bunch of work shirts with my gym's name on it. That's all. I don't really need style when I'm training. I dont give a shit.
> As far as favorite clothes to wear to the gym? Whatever's clean and I throw in my bag for the day is all I need, plus my shorts and shoes.



Well, at least you wear clean clothes! Outside of that your level of HardKoRE is high -  with respect to your gym attire... that is.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

The Big Sexy said:


> Well, at least you wear clean clothes! Outside of that your level of HardKoRE is high -  with respect to your gym attire... that is.



Actually, I'm goofy most of the time during the day. The only two hours of the day when I'm quiet and dead serious is when I train. No one approaches me, they respect my space and some of my members will even take messages on the gym phone if I'm working out. So, yeah I guess in a quiet way, that's kind of hardcore.


----------



## a843 (Jun 1, 2011)

My gym has the AC so high its not even funny. I'm pretty much forced to wear a hoodie/sweatpants every day even on those summer days haha


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

hard nips on chicks...what's better than that


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> hard nips on chicks...what's better than that


 

Ummmmmmmmmmmm, nothing I can think of.


----------



## Phetamine (Jun 2, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> shorts tee running shoes



This


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm, nothing I can think of.



yep...i'm stumped too.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 2, 2011)

a843 said:


> My gym has the AC so high its not even funny. I'm pretty much forced to wear a hoodie/sweatpants every day even on those summer days haha


 

i hate that !!


----------



## matt352 (Jun 2, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> i hate that !!



i wish i had that problem haha


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> you guys wish you looked as good as me ! lol !


 
Not me, not in this lifetime. I only purchase real gold + platinum chains.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 2, 2011)

I should've kept my old high school wrestling singlet.  I could wear the singlet along with unlaced combat boots.  What's the over/under on Planet Fitness cancelling my membership?  3 workouts?  2?


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

Planet Fitness won't cancel  those who actually try to have awkward moments.


----------



## BJJisLIFE (Jun 2, 2011)

does anyone wear tapout shirts? if so... can i smack you?


----------



## BigBird (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Planet Fitness won't cancel those who actually try to have awkward moments.


 
But they will "judge" those who try too hard when working out.  It's the double-standard.  They call themselves the No Judgement Zone but then go ahead and judge those who actually challenge themselves to become bigger and stronger, etc.  I love the hypocrisy.


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

BJJisLIFE said:


> does anyone wear tapout shirts? if so... can i smack you?


 
Pretty sure you would need a bat to handle this guy.











BigBird said:


> But they will "judge" those who try too hard when working out. It's the double-standard. They call themselves the No Judgement Zone but then go ahead and judge those who actually challenge themselves to become bigger and stronger, etc. I love the hypocrisy.


 
They only judge those who desire to look like comic book freakshows and use gear to do it.


----------



## BJJisLIFE (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Pretty sure you would need a bat to handle this guy.



judging from his face it looks like im too late


----------



## laddergoat (Jun 2, 2011)

GUNRACK said:


> There's a guy at my gym that still rocks the spandex shorts and a tank top, we all get a good laugh



Makes us females cream our panties! Totally hot!!


----------



## The Big Sexy (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Not me, not in this lifetime. I only purchase real gold + platinum chains.



Dude, just get gold plated brass... then you can have like 30-40 chains on and look like you are a pimp/Mr.T... everyone will think you are for real.


----------



## BJJisLIFE (Jun 2, 2011)

BigBird said:


> But they will "judge" those who try too hard when working out.  It's the double-standard.  They call themselves the No Judgement Zone but then go ahead and judge those who actually challenge themselves to become bigger and stronger, etc.  I love the hypocrisy.



i live on the westcoast and they just started opening up some planet fitness'. i was curious so i went in for a tour. i had to hold back my laughter... they had no free weights except for dumbbells and the max was i think like 60lbs. and they had a red flashing light and siren that goes off if anyone drops the weights or yells too loud... it was ridiculous lol.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 2, 2011)

Wife beater and some type of fight shorts


----------



## BigBird (Jun 3, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Pretty sure you would need a bat to handle this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly!  So then they can't call themselves the "No Judgement Zone" if they really judge.  Either they judge or they don't.  And they do.  I have a right to strive for a freaky comic book look.  They just want their members to lift gently and make no noise that indicates trying.  As long as you have class and common sense gym awareness, wipe down the upholstery and have a pleasant demeanor they should let you do your thing.


----------

